# Night biting



## Wendybird42 (Oct 20, 2017)

So I have been co sleeping with my DS since birth and at 4 months she started nursing straight through the night. She has been sleeping in the crook of my arm pit and nursing at will. This was a nice arraignment until a few days ago. We are at 5 1/2 months now with two teeth fully present and, well the teeth have been around for about two weeks. But just now she has started to bite my nipples at night. In the beginning I was just switching her to the other side. But she just bites the other side than. So then I started pulling her off and placing her about six inches away from me until she starts to cry. But then she bites again! So then I pull her away and when she starts crying I let her cry for a bit. 

I asked the most gentle and new age momma I know and she totally surprised me by saying "yell loud enough to make her cry, scare her, don't let her do that to you!". 

So now I have added an assertive grrrrr and anger face to the being placed away from me and sitting alone until crying a bit. 

She bites in the day time too. But it doesn't feel as often. I've read that they bite when they are finished but she keeps going back to nurse again and again and then biting. Ive offered her chew toys, she will chomp them for a moment but prefers my warm and sensitive flesh.


----------



## Wendybird42 (Oct 20, 2017)

The night biting has stopped! After my DD pooped out a big wad of human hair!! Not sure where she got a hold of that. I guess it was causing some serious indigestion. 

And the angry face plus a good grrrrr and a time out have cut the day time bites significantly. Just about one bite a day now.


----------

